

Literata - tosh
https://www.flickr.com/photos/typetogether/sets/72157652433541065/

======
tosh
This is Google's new font for long-form reading.

Announcement:
[https://twitter.com/GooglePlay/status/600345181779566593](https://twitter.com/GooglePlay/status/600345181779566593)

"Introducing Google Play Books' new font, Literata. Perfect for long reads on
all devices. [https://goo.gl/Pj7U1T"](https://goo.gl/Pj7U1T")

